# Bad AC Experiences?



## jadebug (Sep 29, 2013)

Nearly everyone I've interacted with in the AC Fandom has been beyond sweet to me.
 I've always had great experiences with trades, and about every person I wifi with I'd like to wifi again with just to hang out because they seem that nice. Well today I didn't have such a great experience on tumblr while trading.

I decided to make this thread so you can post about trades gone wrong or anything that has ever upset you in the AC fandom. 

If you tell stories about trades falling through, etc. don't include the other persons info at all! Thanks!


----------



## Miya902 (Sep 29, 2013)

The only truly bad thing that has ever happened to me from letting someone visit my town was, that they brick seeded my Wild World game. Dx


----------



## ShiraCheshire (Sep 29, 2013)

Just the horror stories I hear online makes me really paranoid that every single person is going to do everything they can to steal my stuff or annoy me. 
The only negative experience I've actually had myself involved Club Tortimer. One guy was purposely scaring away the bugs and fish I saw, and another was hitting on me. Not too big of a deal though, since I could just go home.


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 29, 2013)

Not really a super bad experience but I was helping someone I follow on tumblr out because they needed to get petitions done in another town and they wanted some apples. 

They had gotten themselves about four stacks of apples and about five of the signatures when my internet connection, being the less-than-good thing it is, decided to cut out on me. It reset her progress entirely. I apologised profusely and let her come again and luckily, it went okay that time.

It was still annoying though.


----------



## FunkyCrunky81 (Sep 29, 2013)

95% of the time, everyone has been great. It's just a pity that a few bad people can spoil your experiences and make you cautious about visitors, etc.

I've only had 2 bad experiences really. The first was a new friend of my daughters ACNL game came to my town and wanted to 'look around' but told me to carry on doing what I was doing. She ran off, stole a few hybrids then asked me to save then invited me to her town. I checked the minute she left where my hybrids were gone so I know it was her that had took then. When I turned up at her town, I caught her planting my hybrids. LOL.

The other time I was trading one of my villagers for a dream villager. My town was full and the traders wasn't so the plan was for the trader to come to my town, collect my villager, leave, then I TT to the next day so I could get my villager. As soon as the trader had collected my villager, they said they had to work on TTing my dreamie out - I waited over 3 hrs, and the trader said my dreamie was being stubborn and not leaving. Haven't heard from them since.

However, saying that, I posted a request thread asking for that dreamie, and at the end of a very long day looking for my dreamie someone here PMed me and gave me my dreamie for free!  

Faith restored.


----------



## aetherene (Sep 30, 2013)

The ones I've completed trades with here and on Gamefaqs were awesome and went without a hitch.

My only bad experiences were on Club Tortimer. I've had someone beg me for a million bells and when I said no, this girl called me names, told me I sucked and then disconnected. Other moments were just a bunch of annoying, immature kids there, though majority of the time, that is what CT is made up of.


----------



## jadebug (Sep 30, 2013)

aetherene said:


> The ones I've completed trades with here and on Gamefaqs were awesome and went without a hitch.
> 
> My only bad experiences were on Club Tortimer. I've had someone beg me for a million bells and when I said no, this girl called me names, told me I sucked and then disconnected. Other moments were just a bunch of annoying, immature kids there, though majority of the time, that is what CT is made up of.



Ugh, I hate Club Tortimer- I don't go on there anymore. And you're right, almost everyone on there is so childish. My last visit to Club Tortimer I saw a girl giving out her cell phone number to a guy she was talking to on there. That's so dangerous!


----------



## jadebug (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh, and I don't think this would count as a bad experience- but I get really annoyed when someone has a villager that isn't very popular, ie.) Drift the Jock Frog and in exchange only will take their dream villagers like Marshal, Julian or Lolly. It's so inconsiderate, and the chances someone would give up Marshal for Drift is very low (unless Drift is your dream villager). So the poor villager gets sent to the void, because of the persons own selfishness thinking that someone will give them their dream villager for a villager nobody wants! Ugh!


----------



## Kip (Oct 1, 2013)

The only bad experience I've had was the drama between my (AC) friends. It made it harder for me to play.


----------



## Isabella (Oct 1, 2013)

The only one I had was someone who came to my town for just a few perfect apples and then ended up taking baskets and baskets without even asking and tried leaving without saying bye so I switched off the wifi and deleted her LOL. I'd give her a bad rating on here but I forgot her username, eh


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Not playing the game for such a long time and coming back to it later.


----------



## Dom (Oct 5, 2013)

It's not a big deal but a couple of sisters (annoying brats really), came to my town through some other friend and they stole my hybrids. I didn't notice at first but then they were always trying to talk to me and almost cry if I ignored them. I helped them a lot and they repaid me by stealing! They're gone from my friend's list those two!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 6, 2013)

Negative experiences with Animal Crossing? Oh, you don't know the half of it! Telling you the tale of my own experience would be far too risky.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 6, 2013)

ShiraCheshire said:


> Just the horror stories I hear online makes me really paranoid that every single person is going to do everything they can to steal my stuff or annoy me.



aggh i know right?! i freely have random hybrids and jacob's ladders everywhere, and i get so paranoid that someone will just take them. i don't want to follow that person around the town either because that's kind of creepy, lol.
but anyways, my bad experience was that someone really wanted to do a tour with me at Club Tortimer. they were constantly like, "omg tour tour tour tour" i already did two tours with that person. and then i said no because there were a lot of beetles on the island and i was trying to catch a lot of them. it was just like omg jackpot everywhere so i didn't feel like doing a tour. then they got all childish and start chopping down all the trees. then i just got mad and left. i've never really had any other bad experiences except for that.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 8, 2013)

Club Tortimer:

"Where are you from? How old are you? HOW OLD ARE YOU?! HOW...OLD...ARE...YOU?!?!? TELL MEEEE!!! You can't leave until you tell me your age! HOW OLD?!?!? Be my friend?"

*wi-fi switch*


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 10, 2013)

Minor Club Tortimer stuff (people temporarily keeping me captive there, only lasted a few mins) is the worst I've had. I only go to Club Tortimer to look for items, so I hurry in and hurry out to minimize the chance of people holding me captive there.


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 10, 2013)

Only thing I've really had trouble with is one person came and dug up all my things.

Also, is Club Tortimer really that bad? I've hopped islands tons of times and I haven't encountered the bell beggars or odd questions once. I've had a few people ask me for FCs and ONE person chopped everything down and dug everything up cuz "she was bored" but other than that I haven't hit what everyone has been talking about.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh here is one

Once upon a time,
There was an moron named Roxer9000,
He grew hybrids!
He ran over a hybrid He was about to give to his friend.


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 10, 2013)

The only bad experiences I've had so far are people being annoying or disrespectful when I go to Club Tortimer.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Oct 11, 2013)

A person or two I've come across have a major sense of entitlement with me when it comes to my bells and items because I have a lot of them and I'm usually very generous. I can't stand entitled attitudes though.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow, I never knew that Club Tortimer was that bad. I actually purchased a membership whilst I was on holiday, but I had no internet at the time so I couldn't really use it, but shortly after I came back I restarted my town so I lost it. But after hearing all of your bad experiences of it, it makes me not want to try it out now so... ;; 

I've not really had any bad experiences, though. I mean, I've had careless people in the past before telling me to weed their town for them because the TT'd like 300 years into the future or something ridiculous like that or running over my hybrids. I was never too keen on letting them come back into my town... But that was all so long ago. In truthfulness, I have never really had an awful experience. I think it's just disrespectful when I see people stealing and running over peoples towns or disobeying the rules of their town... So what if it may seem stupid or harsh in your opinion, it's their rules and how they want to play, so just respect it, you know?

Although by the looks of it we have a pretty nice and respectful community here on The Bell Tree so I'd never really mind letting people visiting my town.


----------



## Diableos (Oct 11, 2013)

Isabelle not letting me place a PWP where I want it.

Rocks.

But mainly just when I stupidly add someone I don't know very well and open my gate to all friends, they come over and don't leave even though I ask them. I get very paranoid and just switch the wi-fi off and just act like it was an accident. The only reason I get so paranoid is because I had stuff on the ground outside of my house because I was cleaning it and my storage out, as well as hybrids, and I know that someone I had in my town ran over some hybrids and took a few things. Luckily I managed to disconnect before they could leave, but it was a very close one.

Edit: Also another thing is how I both love and hate how villagers can move in from a friend's town. Twice I've had villagers I very much disliked move into my town because my friends neglected to tell me they were moving out. One time my friend came to my town and I didn't even think it would matter, but apparently their villager still came over to my town anyway. So now whenever I am going to visit or have a visitor, I'm sure to ask that person several times if any of their villagers are moving out or not.


----------



## beffa (Oct 11, 2013)

Only had one bad experience as far as I can remember (beside ones on Club Tortimer)

It was yesterday and my 'acquaintance' asked me if I wanted to play and I gave him a rare wetsuit and hat, and then he asked if he should rest. Um, hell no. And I told him not to run in my town and he ran and stepped on my white carnations. I ended it anyway and pretended it was an internet problem.


----------



## Hey Jude (Oct 11, 2013)

I've never had any bad experiences in my town so far because truthfully I'm reaaally careful about who I let into my town.
I've had a bad experience about 99% of the time I've gone to club Tortimer though. It gets really annoying when I'm island hopping for rare items and someone disconnects me because I didn't want to tour with them. Or when I'm trying to catch beetles and people purposefully scare them off.

Also, in particular there's something that I was wondering about- if it just happens to me or other people too.
I'm a guy and I have a male character, but I have a girls' hairdo. This results in countless people asking me why I have an "lolllol weeerd girly hairstyl" and if I'm "really a boy."

My TPC card is blue. My name is Judas. Why do you keep asking if I'm a boy or not? And also it's none of your freaking business. Maybe I'm really a girl who likes to play as a guy? Don't ask me personal things you stranger. Grr.

Guess my question was, has your gender ever been questioned because of something simple like a hairstyle? :/


----------



## kyasarin (Oct 12, 2013)

Running over and ruining hybrids. I like to run and so far I've ruined a jacob's ladder and a blue rose when I barely have any hybrids to begin with. This is me being stupid though. lol.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

At Club Tortimer, there was a guy who cut down all the trees except one. Then when I was trying to get a bug, he scared it away. I left immediately.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2013)

i got all my flowers and my pears stolen when i started my game XP


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

Himari said:


> Wow, I never knew that Club Tortimer was that bad. I actually purchased a membership whilst I was on holiday, but I had no internet at the time so I couldn't really use it, but shortly after I came back I restarted my town so I lost it. But after hearing all of your bad experiences of it, it makes me not want to try it out now so... ;;
> 
> I've not really had any bad experiences, though. I mean, I've had careless people in the past before telling me to weed their town for them because the TT'd like 300 years into the future or something ridiculous like that or running over my hybrids. I was never too keen on letting them come back into my town... But that was all so long ago. In truthfulness, I have never really had an awful experience. I think it's just disrespectful when I see people stealing and running over peoples towns or disobeying the rules of their town... So what if it may seem stupid or harsh in your opinion, it's their rules and how they want to play, so just respect it, you know?
> 
> Although by the looks of it we have a pretty nice and respectful community here on The Bell Tree so I'd never really mind letting people visiting my town.



There are some pretty bad ppl on Club Tortimer, but there are some good experiences, too. A lot of ppl I meet there are actually pretty nice!


----------



## Petit Pimousse (Oct 15, 2013)

At Club Tortimer (especially in French Islands cause I'm french) I have some bad experiences : once I arrived there was 2 persons already in the island and thay locked me : they opened their "case" and I couldn't leave the island (they told "oh you have a lot of medals! No we lock you hahaha") ... So I would have tu cut the wireless and miss my items I'd just bought :-(

After that, I've met, in foreign island, american's homeless (yes!!) but a rich homeless with a crown and he asked me money! It was funny but in the same time I find it space to go island in order to ask money ... :-/

But what is sad that when I meet Japanese or Korean people : sometimes I can't read them it's not the good caracters and we can't discuss :-(

In my town I've never had bad experiences because we are some crossers in a french forum (in Facebook) and we exchange each other so we know whos is who and respect our cities


----------



## Jessicat (Oct 15, 2013)

I only let one of my close real life friends come into my town,  and she's respectful about it so I'm fine with her  

My bad experience was on Club Tortimer when some random 10 year old (she acted like it anyway.) tried to hold me and some guy hostage unless we gave her bells and joined her tour, so I turned off my internet... Eh. I don't spend too much time on club tortimer anymore.


----------



## Monobear (Oct 24, 2013)

Actually, no, really. I was always wary back in the day on WW (when the only animal crossing site I visited was ACC, which I now hate) and I had never ever encountered "bad" people. On Club Tortimier I'll admit I have met some uh...people I don't care for? But I have never ever had a terrible experience.

I don't let many people visit my town anyways - I know that I'm a very considerate person when it comes to other people's stuff, and I may be stupid but I know better than to trust every single person I meet, as much as I'd like to.

So umm....knock on wood? Nothing yet.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Oct 30, 2013)

I have several from when I used to frequent the gamefaqs trade board  I was trading Doc for another lazy, and one kind person offered me stitches in exchange. I also offered him Chrissy for free because he was so generous, but I already had a trade thread up for Chrissy at the time. I informed the people who had offered for her that I decided to give her away to the other trader; one user pm'd me calling me a "greedy Jew" and the like because he felt entitled to her for whatever reason. I hadn't accepted any trades for her, so tbh I felt it was uncalled for and just plain vindictive


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

Someone once stole a couple of golden roses from me. I wasn't even mad to be honest.
It just was unexpected because no one has ever stolen from me before.


----------



## JaeJae (Oct 31, 2013)

In Club Tortimer, a japanese guy was stalking me and calling me names. I don't understand Japanese well but I could regconise the word "Baka"


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

What's baka? I never had any bad experiences


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 1, 2013)

Baka = Idiot if I remember correctly.



LinDUNguin said:


> I also offered him Chrissy for free because he was so generous, but I already had a trade thread up for Chrissy at the time. I informed the people who had offered for her that I decided to give her away to the other trader; one user pm'd me calling me a "greedy Jew" and the like because he felt entitled to her for whatever reason. I hadn't accepted any trades for her, so tbh I felt it was uncalled for and just plain vindictive


While what he called you was _very rude_ and uncalled for, you really shouldn't have offered to give away a villager you've already offered up for a trade, regardless of the fact you hadn't accepted any offers yet. It's unprofessional and you basically wasted the time and resources of everyone who made offers for Chrissy. So it's understandable for people to be upset that you started a thread and then just turned around and gave it to someone who wasn't even taking part. It's like they were all taking part in a contest to win her, and she instead was going to go to someone who hadn't even participated at all! I know that would have ruffled _my_ feathers. Though I would never be as rude as that individual was.

But that's just my opinion on that sort of thing so w/e.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Baka = Idiot if I remember correctly.



You remembered correctly.


----------



## petrichr (Nov 8, 2013)

I was scammed out of 3m for Shep once. Another pet hate I have is when I am trading/selling things with people and they pay in 99k bags and I end up missing bells.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 8, 2013)

OctoberLithium said:


> I was scammed out of 3m for Shep once. Another pet hate I have is when I am trading/selling things with people and they pay in 99k bags and I end up missing bells.



Well, the most you can do at a time is 99K--but are you sure nobody leaves a bag at the end with the rest? Like when I give a million, I do 10 bags of 99K and then an 11th bag of 10K to make up for the missing 1's.


----------



## Ameer (Nov 8, 2013)

I have two AC NL copies, I got stitches to be in boxes to transfer him to my second town and i put my ac nl on my brothers 3ds xl, his time was wrong which made stitches leave :/


----------



## petrichr (Nov 8, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> Well, the most you can do at a time is 99K--but are you sure nobody leaves a bag at the end with the rest? Like when I give a million, I do 10 bags of 99K and then an 11th bag of 10K to make up for the missing 1's.


Nope. I'm fine with people doing an extra bag to make up for the rest, that's what I do. I'm talking about people who do 10m trades and give me 10x99k.


----------



## jadii (Nov 11, 2013)

Bad experience on CT with a japanese guy. He kept trying to talk to me in hiragana and I explained to him in romaji that I can't type to him in hiragana back because I had the EU version (one of my JP friends on twitter's keyboard broke and she typed in romaji for a few days but was able to converse just fine with her JP friends so to my knowledge JP peeps can read romaji ok).

He then started asking me things like where I was from etc and told him (he did not speak english one bit so we spoke in japanese just for the record). I said that it was a little inconvenient to converse through AC and it was difficult to keep up with the convo because he had started typing in romaji too for some reason? Which made it difficult to understand what was going on. So I just apologised in advance if I could not keep up.

He then started just not making sense and saying "city" over and over, so naturally I thought he was talking about city folk? I just told him my wii was stolen. Looking back now maybe he was talking about visiting my town? But it was so so unclear.

Anyway then he started typing in hiragana again calling me a ****ing idiot and telling me to kill myself? I reminded him that I could read what he was saying lmfao and he flipped the wifi switch

Haven't gone on since cause wow I couldn't believe how rude this guy was... It's discouraged me to even want to go near people who speak a different language on CT even though I had a pretty ok grasp of the language (enough to have a conversation and read what they were saying anyway). 

It's a good thing I didn't let him come over to my town if that's what he wanted. If he was like that on CT imagine how he would have behaved in my town lol.


----------



## Big Forum User (Nov 12, 2013)

I was asked for my age, then I was ignored, then I was FOLLOWED (around the island and to the tours) and then the person bragged.

*Club Tortimer*


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

@jadii He probablyw anted to know where you live in real life.


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 12, 2013)

Only really bad experience I've had is when I was hosting a giveaway game-y thing and some jerk made off with four blue pansies (the only ones I ever managed to grow, mind you) and also took my perfect fruit. Unfortunately I've never been able to find out who it was so I just deleted any possible suspects from my list and let it go.


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

before i started TTing, i used to go to CT hoping it would be around night time so i could catch some bugs and sharks, i managed to fill all 4 pages of slots and just when i was about to go inside the hut, someone arrived onto the island and started a tour.

this guy didnt sit down for it, i assumed he might have wanted me to join him so i sat down for about like 3 minutes and he never moved, i was so mad cos i couldnt get off the island unless he went on the tour and i spent like an hour catching all the stuff, so i left my console on while watching tv and the guy was still there at the same spot an hour later........ i had no choice but to switch my console off and lose my stuff :-(


----------



## jadii (Nov 13, 2013)

Farobi said:


> @jadii He probablyw anted to know where you live in real life.



no because he already asked me that and we were discussing it. he was sending his FC too.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 19, 2013)

Nothing bad for my town, personally.

But there was a lot of drama within the group of Animal Crossing friends that made it hard.


----------

